# kettenspanner wirklich notwendig



## siggi19 (27. Juni 2008)

hallo leute

ich bin grade dabei mri ein bike aufzubauen.es ist ein 20" koxx levelboss.

nun da ich so gut wie in der endphase des aufbaus bin, wollte ich mal fragen ob ein kettenspanner wirklcih notwendig ist und was er für ne funktion hat.

welchen könntet ihr denn empfehlen, will nicht mehr als 30 euro für den ausgeben.

gruß siggi


----------



## Sherco (27. Juni 2008)

Er spannt vielleicht die Kette?


Du brauchst beim 20" nur kettenspanner in form von Scheiben mit abgestufter Rastfunktion. Einfach mal beim trialmarkt schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi19 (27. Juni 2008)

*ironieon* ne echt das macht der kettenspanner *ironieoff*

also der wird unbedingt benötigt alles klar wollte einfach mal nachfragen ob es dann wirklich sein muss.

wie schauts den mit dem hier aus

http://www.biketrial.de/de/dept_118.html

der dritte von oben,also der tryall.
ist der ausreichend?

gruß siggi


----------



## Sherco (27. Juni 2008)

Ich würde einen mit einrastungen nehmen,also zum beispiel den da drunter.


Kannst auch ohne fahren,es ist bloß schwer das Rad dann grade reinzukriegen,und es wird sich beim springen immer verstellen.


----------



## MisterLimelight (27. Juni 2008)

http://www.monty-bikes.de/trial/detail/32

da: günstig, gut, leicht und rot 
brauchst du noch die Laufräder?


----------



## siggi19 (27. Juni 2008)

adanke erstmal die von monty sehen sehr gut aus, werde mri wohl die holen.

zu den laufrädern, für hinten brauche cih keiens mehr, nur noch für vorne, was hast du den da anzubieten?
also für hinten bekomme ich wohl ne schwarze gelochte tryall.
für vorne kann man ja kompromisse machen, würde ich mal sagen oder?


----------



## misanthropia (27. Juni 2008)

das ist eine frage des persönlichen empfindens. bin auch lange zeit mit einem gefahren, der war aber selbstgemacht und hat auch ziemlich probleme gemacht auf dauer. ich werde demnächst auch die ausfallenden ausfräsen und dann die kette optimal spannenkönnen. 
FÜr die kette ist selbstverständlich eine Vorspannung besser, gnau das bewirkt der kettenspanner. 
Die exzentrischen Scheiben vom trialmarkt kann man meiner Meinung nach echt vergessen. Damit meine ich das Konzept, nicht die vom trialmarkt. Die von Monty bringen genauso wenig. Nimm liber nen Klotz den du zwischen achse und ausfallende schiebst um das rad festzusetzen und schnell einbauen zukönnen


----------



## curry4king (27. Juni 2008)

die glatten spanner von echobike sind besser als die geriffelten von monty

da bei den glatten spannern das geriffelte an den madenschrauben ist kannste es präzieser einstellen und sie nudeln nicht so aus 

bin beide gefahren

achja diese anderen von echo mit dieser schraube zum einstellen kannste im trial voll und ganz vergessen


----------



## siggi19 (27. Juni 2008)

ok nun bin ich ein wenig verwirrt, also welche würdet ihr mir den empfehlen können. die die man gut einstellen kann.

ein link wäre klasse


----------



## misanthropia (27. Juni 2008)

selber bauen denn für 20" bzw horizontale ausfallenden gibt es nur die exzentrischen und die sind meiner Meinung nach vom Proinzip her schlecht. 
wie gesagt.. feil dir nen kotz und klemme den ein der hilft bei montage und schützt das Rad vor verrutschen.
ansonten orientiere dich beim slebstbau an 74. king kettenspoanner


----------



## siggi19 (27. Juni 2008)

misanthropia schrieb:


> feil dir nen kotz und klemme den ein der hilft bei montage und schützt das Rad vor verrutschen.



ok das ralle ich irgendwie immer noch nicht, könnt ihr mir mal ein bild zeigen oder so, denn kann mir das grade irgendwie nicht bildlich vorstellen.

gruß siggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (27. Juni 2008)

habs mal schnell skizziert. das runde ist die achse, das goße das ausfallende und der block halt der block


----------



## *Sickboy* (27. Juni 2008)

kann auch nur den monty empfehlen!!!

hatte schon einige, angefangen von so nem billig-teil mit ner mutter am ende bis hin zu dem schwarzen try-all mit schraube vom jan. war alles net so das gelbe vom ei. der monty hingegen ist super. einmal gut eingestellt un das ding macht null probleme und das gewicht ist nicht zu toppen!
fahre den schon über ein jahr un hatte bis jetz null probleme damit!


----------



## siggi19 (27. Juni 2008)

nu gut werde mir das noch mal überlegen habe ja noch bis mitte nächsten monats zeit

aber ich denke ein billiger ( also der von monty) sollte für den anfang doch auch reichen oder?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. Juni 2008)

lass dir keinen Müll erzählen.
kauf dir die ganz normalen Kettenspanner von Monty oder try-all, is egal. irgendwas mit rasterung. und sobald die ausgelutscht sind, kauftse dir neue, ich mein die kosten ja net die welt.
selbst basteln und wat weiß ich druff geschissen, lieber mehr fahren und weniger basteln...;-)


----------



## siggi19 (28. Juni 2008)

das klingt vernünftig, werde mir also einen kaufen und dann später halt wieder einen.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (28. Juni 2008)

also ich kann den von monty auch nur empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateiner (14. April 2012)

Da mir beim Unterforum Kaufberatung niemand antwortet frage ich mal hier:Ich benötige einen Kettenspanner für mein 26" und habe an so einen gedacht der mit einem extra Zahnrad auf der Kette läuf wie die heißen weiß ich allerdings nicht.Ich habe an einen vom Trialmarkt gedacht:http://www.trialmarkt.de/index.php/....html/XTCsid/oo6jvien3dl544edq92cqaq2uutidnd4
Kann jemand von euch mir da einen empfehlen und wie befestigt man die weil bei dem einem steht am Schaltauge ich hab aba Singelspeed.

Gruß Lateiner


----------



## Sherco (15. April 2012)

Du musst schon verraten ob du vertikale oder horizontale Ausfallenden hast.
Falls du kein Schaltauge hast(vertikale ausfallenden), brauchst du auch kein extra Spanner


----------



## Lateiner (15. April 2012)

Also sie hängt etwas nach unten und dadurch schlägt sie bei ruckartigen bewegungen seitlich an die obere strebe des Hinterbaus.


----------

